# block work tips



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

I was wondering if you guys had any tips on doing blockwork. I ran a bunch of core-a-line/smurftube/ENT in my slab stubing up in the block walls. In the third course is where the boxes sit. I think it works pretty fine but the blockies are constantly complaining about having to bust the webbing in the first course to get my risers in the webbing. Is there another way of doing this or are they being a bunch of pansies. this is my first slab with block wall. I think the ENT would be easier on the blockies then rigid pvc but thats my 2 cents.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Brick layers are ball babies. Most of my family is brick layers and I tended brick layers for a year as an apprentice. If your box is in the 3rd course up that's only 24" from ground. If your measurement is exact and your box sits on that bed joint as it should you're fine. It's their job to lay that block around your box. They are going to bitch that's their nature. They make a block with easy knock out ribs, but they can lift block up 3'. That is how high my stub ups always were.


----------



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

these block layers are a bitch. ive havnt done a lot of block work but there complaining we never install it with them in mind. I asked them how they like it done. they said overhead. I said im here for 16 months, youre here for a week. I think my way takes precedence. for some reason the general didnt want to place the steel door frames. the blockies obviously werent going to do it. they decide to build the wall and place the door frames after( its only a 900mm pony wall) They're building the wall. I come back to check on them and ask where the opening for the washroom is. They got to the 3rd course. So they take down the wall to put in the opening. I come back later and they didnt use the blocks with the good face on the end. I say " your know there is no steel door here. Its just an opening". they had to take it down the second time to get the properly faced blocks. Pain the the ass. I am feeding a box overhead. tell hime i need a 4"X4" cutout in this block. he says all good. I come back later and hes already placed the block. No big deal I can thread my box through the top. My box wont fit. I tell him the block is no good he has to redo it. He tells me " you said 4X4". I tell hime thats what i need. He measured it . 3 7/8". the look on his face as he had to damged his freshly cleaned grout lines.

It's going to be a long week.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Block guys whine and complain about everything. They do caveman work, their job hasn't changed in 1000's if years (They stack up rocks).


----------



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

thats not true. The colours of the rocks have changed. I just think that at the end of the day the wall is getting build and there is going to be a receptacle there, lets just do that. Im not adding stuff for  and giggles.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Bricklayers have great talent. At least the good ones do. I never had the knack for it. I also couldn't stand the belly aching and the way they treat laborers.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

greghladunleblanc said:


> I was wondering if you guys had any tips on doing blockwork. I ran a bunch of core-a-line/smurftube/ENT in my slab stubing up in the block walls. In the third course is where the boxes sit. I think it works pretty fine but the blockies are constantly complaining about having to bust the webbing in the first course to get my risers in the webbing. Is there another way of doing this or are they being a bunch of pansies. this is my first slab with block wall. I think the ENT would be easier on the blockies then rigid pvc but thats my 2 cents.


. This is the nature of the beast when you're stubbing up out of the slab , whether it's with ENT , PVC or rigid ? Bricklayers tend to be cry babies , this is a given , lol ! Most good masons will do a layout course ( 1 block ) and move on . This gives you time to hickey ( I prefer rigid for my stubs ) your conduits in to the closest cell I the block , cut the pipe and mount your box . They can clothespin the block around your conduits , but they prefer to do the least amount of work as possible , lol ! I've worked with some great ones and they're usually the layout guys , you know , The ones that can read a blueprint , lol ! Good luck !


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I much prefer block work to AFS walls. We arent on site when they lay the ceiling ribs and put on the timbers for the deck, this is an all too common occurance on one site we are on. I dont think the GC is going to give a crap about it until we are wiring the rooms and using a wall chaser and a demo hammer and back charging the labour to them. 

We dont use metallic conduits here in NZ anymore except in industrial applications.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You did know that you were supposed to provide 1 case of cold Budweiser beer to them for having to put up with you didn't you? 


Joking aside, I usually slip a $50 to the block layer foreman , show him my pile of extensions and premade outlet boxes, mark the slab where the outlets and switches go, hand him a can of pvc glue, and come back next day to find a perfect job. Mason's are an easy lay.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> You did know that you were supposed to provide 1 case of cold Budweiser beer to them for having to put up with you didn't you? Joking aside, I usually slip a $50 to the block layer foreman , show him my pile of extensions and premade outlet boxes, mark the slab where the outlets and switches go, hand him a can of pvc glue, and come back next day to find a perfect job. Mason's are an easy lay.


. Yeah , they like their beer , lol ! Reminds me of a job in the early 90's where the masons would drink pretty heavy on Friday . They'd crush the cans and dump them down the cells of the block before they topped the wall off , lol ! About a year later when I was fishing block walls for change order extra receptacles , if drop a weighted strong down a cell and every so often here , tink , tink , tink .


----------

